# I'm Semi-Supernatural !



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello :wave:
I'm Semi - Supernatural now  
First of all I want to thank Chris and Waxamomo for his great service and fast shipping :thumb:

My new Dodo Juice collection :
Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo 250ml
Dodo Juice Supernatural Buffing Cloth
Dodo Juice Supernatural Window Waffle
Dodo Juice Supernatural Plush Applicator
Dodo Juice Supernatural Finger Mitt Applicator
Dodo Juice Supernatural Gloss Trim Sealant kit 
Dodo Juice Supernatural Detailing Sticks
Dodo Juice Supernatural Mini Merino Wool Pad -75mm
Dodo Juice Suoernatural Wookies Fist Wash Mitt

Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur Plush Microfibre
Dodo Juice Time To Dry 250 ml
Dodo Juice Sour Power Shampoo ml
Dodo Juice Spritz Bottle 250 ml
Dodo Juice Logo Sticker 68x125 mm

Now the pictures..













































































































Chris ...:lol:










Thank you for watching


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nutter!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Very VERY nice haul, mate :thumb: Have fun ...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

The only thing that let's it down is the Meguiar's box I sent it all in 

I think we need some Dodo boxes 

Thanks again for the order Nasser :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> The only thing that let's it down is the Meguiar's box I sent it all in
> 
> I think we need some Dodo boxes
> 
> Thanks again for the order Nasser :thumb:


Nice to see you're still getting some sweeties in there though! Nice touch


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I've got a semi over all that Supernatural!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice collection of sn :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The finger mitt is fantastic even for normal pots, as mentioned in my detail, I have dropped many a foam appliator.

I still rate BTBM as the best shampoo on the market, have you tried that Maxi?

Their buffing towels do look the softest things in the world I must admit!

Also the trim sealent, not many people have tried it sadly as I imagine it's pretty long lasting.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> The finger mitt is fantastic even for normal pots, as mentioned in my detail, I have dropped many a foam appliator.
> 
> I still rate BTBM as the best shampoo on the market, have you tried that Maxi?
> 
> ...


My first experience with BTBM :thumb: , Lime Prime and Dodo SN wax .
I washed my car with SN but I'm not happy with Dodo Time to Dry


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

TTD is not the most rated product maxi.

Sn shampoo imo isn't anywhere near the performance of BTBM.

Lime Prime is a fantastic product and the SN wax i'm yet to try, Glasur has spoiled me!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

received some products yesterday from Autogeek

Meguiars M105/205 8 oz.
Menzerna Power look 500ml with free lake Country red pad .
Menzerna Final Inspection 500ml
Finish Kare #425 4 oz free sample .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Lime Prime is a fantastic product and the SN wax i'm yet to try, Glasur has spoiled me!


All my waxes sleep on the shelf in store but Glasur with me in my room


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol:

Like me!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Just now I finished the trunk with Menz Power lock... simply unbelievable Reflection it look like new clear coat :doublesho !
Menz Power lock very very easy to use easier than BF Sealant . Menz Power lock adds super slickness ...easily you can say WoW !







.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good Nasser!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the Meerkat fur shot in there Maxi !! SIMPLES!! hey 

nice lot of goodies to play with... 

I assume you are talking about 105 205 with regards reflections and new clear coat???:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot the product name ! I am talking about Mnzerna Power Lock Sealant only the green bottle in the picture ...I have not try M105/205 yet .I will use M205 + Menzerna Power look Sealant .







.


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Maxi, you're a SN maniac ! told you to save up and get Vintage


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

M3-QTR said:


> Maxi, you're a SN maniac ! told you to save up and get Vintage


Matey , Glasur enough for us :lol:

and Menzerna Power Lock + Glasur will be my new combo


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What number is Power Lock in Britain? 

Eg 85/203/3.02 ect...


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow your front room is amazing! Do you live in a castle? Great product selection there fella


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I just noticed you have 205/105. We haven't got bottles in those sizes here!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I just noticed you have 205/105. We haven't got bottles in those sizes here!


Yes , this size available now in US market it cost $7 = £4 approx .
I thought it comes in 16 oz but 8 oz enough for me .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> What number is Power Lock in Britain?
> 
> Eg 85/203/3.02 ect...


Menzerna Power Look Polymer Sealant comes without number , maybe menzerna use numbers for polishing products only .
more pictures




























Guarantees a deep wet look finish :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn thats a lot of DoDo, good stuff :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> Wow your front room is amazing! Do you live in a castle? Great product selection there fella


Thank you , this is biggest room , special luxury room with classic decoration in home ...
i went there because is too much lighting inside room with big table it helps to take nice pictures :lol:


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

gally said:


> Also the trim sealent, not many people have tried it sadly as I imagine it's pretty long lasting.


Now that was something i was going to ask.....How long it lasts as i'm forever fighting the Vauxhall Recycled plastic Trim fade, Megs Trim detailer brings it up nicely but once it rains it goes patchy! After adding Dodo Juice to my wax options i think i might have to give the Trim sealent ago!:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> *The only thing that let's it down is the Meguiar's box I sent it all in
> *
> I think we need some Dodo boxes
> 
> Thanks again for the order Nasser :thumb:


Thats exactly what I was thinking,Maybe Dom and PJ could make a Supernatural box for sending there products in:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ross said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking,Maybe Dom and PJ could make a Supernatural box for sending there products in:lol:


Exactly Ross :thumb:we need special Supernatural box with anti-static formula !
we need supernatural box can reduce the shipping cost :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ross as i know you are the king of shampoos ! btw did you try Lusso Shampoo ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Ross as i know you are the king of shampoos ! btw did you try Lusso Shampoo ?


Not yet Nasser but apparently its a nice shampoo:thumb:
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...sion/8552-lusso-auto-bathe-shampoo-review.htm


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Damn thats a lot of DoDo, good stuff :thumb:


Its all good stuff


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Detailing sticks look good.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural Window Waffle looks very soft i will use it on whole car !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

maxi, can you remove bits of trim from the car? With the supernatural I find this the best thing to do (easy on a toy car I know!) because outside bits of dust settle and it makes it look horrible. If you let it dry indoors in a dust free environment and let it fully dry before refitting, it'll last months. I've had about 4 months out of it so far on one scuttle panel


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> maxi, can you remove bits of trim from the car? With the supernatural I find this the best thing to do (easy on a toy car I know!) because outside bits of dust settle and it makes it look horrible. If you let it dry indoors in a dust free environment and let it fully dry before refitting, it'll last months. I've had about 4 months out of it so far on one scuttle panel


You're right maggi , I'm little worried but there is only two bits on car 
around the windshield and some on grill . as I can i will try to remove the bits of trim .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah do it over night and leave it to dry before refitting and it'll be sorted. I did it outside on one piece and it just attracted dirt. But then did it right, and it's fantastic.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> I just noticed you have 205/105. We haven't got bottles in those sizes here!


Polished Bliss just have them in.


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice collection and nice house!


----------

